# Mingo 8/18 Mosquitos from hell



## cmyers (Aug 20, 2007)

Have you ever tried Cactus Juice? www.cactusjuicetm.com Works well with mosquitos and knats (I think you know them as sand flies).


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

with hurricane "DEAN" kicking up the wind this week through the weekend the skeeters sgould not be a prob

keep them pics coming great job


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Eric, Sunday next weekend?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Went this past Saturday and the mosquitos were unbelievable! Deet had no affect whatso ever on them.



Skeeters took one look at you with that deet and said... "Yum, Deet dipping sauce... let's eat!" ;D


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> > Went this past Saturday and the mosquitos were unbelievable!  Deet had no affect whatso ever on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Skeeters took one look at you with that deet and said... "Yum, Deet dipping sauce... let's eat!"  ;D



you aint kidding, it was on the verge of absurd first thing in the morning.....


----------



## thinwater (Jul 13, 2007)

Whenever the bugs are so bad I want to leave the bite is on. One must relate to the other. I have had good and bad bite days with no bugs but I always do well when the bugs are bad. The bugs do well also. 

JIM


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Why you covering your face? Dont want anyone to know you you own a silver king? ;D ;D ;D


----------

